

Appeals court rejects record label’s effort to neuter DMCA safe harbor - Suraj-Sun
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/appeals-court-rejects-record-labels-effort-to-neuter-dmca-safe-harbor/

======
electic
It's shenanigans like this that got me to stop buying music. If they focused
their efforts at finding great artists, spending money on PR, and delighting
consumers, we would not have this issue.

------
eridius
Awesome.

Why'd it take 6 years to resolve this case?

